# REDFISH tournament AUGUST 23



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

The tournament on July 19th was a lot of fun. Hope some of you can make it out for the August 23 tournament. It will be held out of tucker bayou which is near the mouth of the Choctawhatchee river. Go to the website for a map and more information about the tournament. You can also check out the summaries of the last tournaments. All anglers welcome, novice or experienced.

website: www.theredfishclub.com


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

5 Day warning!!!


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Last call, 12 confirmed boats, some really good anglers fishing, and the side cash could be a pretty good pot if everyone throws in. Hope some of you can make it out.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

<HR class=hr width="100%" SIZE=1> Tournament on/off? The call will be made Friday morning. For the most part, Mike and I have everyones' numbers and you will be hearing from us tomorrow morning. I don't see us having it this weekend unless it changes course. If we can't have it this weekend, it will be rescheduled for next Sat, the 30th. Like Mike said, if the tournament is rescheduled the club points goes out the window and it will be just a normal tournament with cash prize with no club team advancing in points position. Mike and I will post hear tomorrow morning and will be making calls to you. d**n weather....


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Tournament is canceled. If interested in fishing it check in with the website. There will be a discussion on the club forum to determine the rescheduling of the August tournament. We do have another tournament coming Sept. 20th out of Hogtown Bayou.


----------

